# Puppy with liquid diarrhea and vomiting



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It's tough when the little ones get sick. I think we've all had our fair share of liquid diarrhea puppies. 

I would get to the vet immediately first thing in the morning. 

How is he doing now? Really lethargic? Tacky pale gums? I would take him to emerg if he's not very responsive.

Can you get him to eat some ice cubes? If not I would use a syringe or similar tool to get some water into him, little bit at a time. 

Try to catch a fecal sample for the vet.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

a really common age for obstruction....teething curious puppies will chew on and swallow most anything...
IMO - You have every right to be very concerned...a lethargic puppy with vomiting and liquid diarrhea is an emergency.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Please keep us informed, and I would agree to get the vet unless he is eating and it is staying down this morning. If it is an obstruction that is serious.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was wondering if he consumed something he shouldn't have? Thoughts and prayers coming your way. Keep us posted on Duggie.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

No more food until he sees the vet - that will just add fuel to the problem. You can dip a wash cloth in water and squeeze a bit into his mouth if he's lethargic and not drinking. Vet is a must do. I know one time I was so worried about my cat, I didn't even call, I just drove up there for when I knew they opened. They saw him right away. Only you know if the situation is that dire or not - but I figured too, even if they made us wait, at least he was somewhere that he could get emergency med attention if he needed it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Puppies with liquid diarrhea can dehydrate quickly especially if he's not drinking water.
A vet visit ASAP for sure.


----------



## Tanya848 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses.

I phoned the vet first thing this morning, and I'm taking him in at around 3pm today. 

He didn't make it outside last night, so he had diarrhea on the balcony at 1:30am, and woke me up at 5am to go out again. I'm actually glad he didn't make it outside, because I noticed that there was blood in it, which I wouldn't have noticed otherwise since it was so dark. It happened again at about 9:30am this morning, again, with blood in it. 

I'm really nervous and not overly excited that I have to wait until 3 for my appointment. But, since he hasn't been a fan of water, I've been giving him ice cubes which he's been eating. He played a little this morning with his toys, but is now sleeping. 

Just a pic of my little man a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Please call your vet back and ask them to get you in earlier. My 16 month old had diarrhea this weekend and I put off the call to the vet because of Easter. The result? He was weak, lethargic and so dehydrated that his back legs were almost useless. Today is the 2nd day that he's had to spend at the vet getting IV fluids. PLEASE don't wait.


----------



## Tanya848 (Apr 27, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Please call your vet back and ask them to get you in earlier. My 16 month old had diarrhea this weekend and I put off the call to the vet because of Easter. The result? He was weak, lethargic and so dehydrated that his back legs were almost useless. Today is the 2nd day that he's had to spend at the vet getting IV fluids. PLEASE don't wait.


I wanted to get him in earlier, but they couldn't  

Thank you for your post...I hope your puppy is alright...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If they can't get him in, I would find a vet that can. A puppy can get dehydrated SO fast. You need to find a vet who's taking this seriously.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

You need to find a different vet. if yours can't get you in. Dehydration can be very serious in a young pup. Be vigilant.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi there, Zali had swallowed a piece of bone at about your pups age and whislt it ended up not an actual obstruction, she had vomiting that went on for several hours. I would say that since there is blood in runny stools you may have a possible obstruction and you need to get your pup to a vet asap. 

The first vet I saw sent me back home as they had another emergency to deal with. I phoned another vet and they told me to come up right away. At this point you need to find someone who can look at your pup in the next hour or so. Ring around until you find someone.

Here is an article I found useful when dealing with diarrhea - it emphasises how important it is to get your pup seen to. Diarrhea in Puppies

Wishing you all the best and hoping you can get him in to see a vet asap.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

If the vet is aware of the sequence of events to date and still won't let you get in before 3, ask them if there is a local vet ER you can take the pup to. It may cost more, but if it turns out to be serious, that may be where your pup goes anyway (so you'll be saving time instead of bouncing around different vet's offices). They'll have specialists on staff to deal with this very quickly. The only downside is a marginal increase in price because they are an ER, but honestly, the people they usually keep on staff are well worth the price when your little guy is sick.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Updates?????


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a similar experience with my puppy this weekend. We noticed several episodes of diarrhea and we noticed a little blood in it. We called the emergency after hours vet and they told us it sounded like Parvo  We freaked out and drove him there immediately. My husband and I were hysterically crying, we were scared to death. After waiting for 3 hours at the vet and several tests were done, they discovered it wasn't Parvo (thank goodness) but it was Colitis. We were relieved. He is now on an antibiotic and also a dewormer (even though he has been negative for worms at all of his vet apointments) just in case. He seems to be doing much better and isn't having diarrhea anymore. I will be praying for your puppy and I hope it isn't Parvo!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Blood in stool can also be Giardia. It's after 3, so I am assuming you are at the vet. I find it to be horrible that the vet wouldnt let you rush him in if he was open. I'd find a new vet once you have this under control, or for your next visit. Keep us posted....You and your pup are in my thoughts...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope everything worked out with your little man.
I have to echo what others offered - if your vet is not willing to work with you in emergency situations, it might be good to either change clinics or find a back-up vet as a just-in-case. I know sometimes it is uncomfortable to change vets as you don't want to hurt feelings and feel as though you have built up a rapport.

But really, that office should have had you in first thing this morning. Diarrhea and vomiting can be very dangerous with puppies. Thank goodness he was taking the ice-cubes!

Hopefully you get a firm diagnosis! Please update us when you can 

Kim


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Get a different vet. A great vet is a real jewel and it sounds like you don't have one. My vet would have had me bring him in ASAP. How did his appointment go?


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hows your Puppy Doing now how did the vet appointment go???? 

I hope your puppy feels better soon or they can figure out why your dog is getting sick and has Diarrhea


----------



## Tanya848 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your concern. We are back from the vets. The vet said he was in good shape, gums looked good, checked his temperature, and said that Duggie wasn't dehydrated. 

His assessment was that our little guy just picked up something outside. As a precaution we are doing lab work on him, and a parasite analysis. I'm bringing back a stool sample tomorrow. Our vet felt that this wasn't anything to be concerned about - which is a good sign. He's back to drinking water also. 

I know one of you mentioned Giardia. He did have it 2 months ago, but we gave him antibiotics, and the next stool sample came out clean. 

I share the same feeling about the urgency, and that he should have been given priority. However, the vet he sees comes highly recommended, and is recognized as one of the "best in the field". So, yes I share the same concerns, but at the same time...and comparing past experiences with other vets, I feel that he would have made room for us if necessary. Have a feeling it was more to do with the receptionist as well than anything - she was not too pleasant. 

On another note, our vet said that with puppies diarrhea with blood can be fairly common and that often, people become worried (sometimes rightfully so) and often its just something they ate, or a virus that will pass through on its own. 

I'm giving him water for the rest of the day as the vet recommended. Tomorrow, he gave me some bland food to start him off with, a bit at a time...and, we'll hope the blood work and stool sample confirm his diagnosis.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Glad things are looking ok. Giardia does have a tendency to stick around.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope everything is okay with your puppy, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

why dont you just boil some rice and hamburger for him. I know it worked with Libbie and the other 2 dogs I did it for 4 days then eventually i added his hard food and then i added less and less rice and hamburger Just a thought.
Gladto hear everything went good at the bets and hopefully what ever it is will pass really quickly


----------



## Tanya848 (Apr 27, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Glad things are looking ok. Giardia does have a tendency to stick around.


Thanks Jackie! I'm hoping its not Giardia...I'm praying for something he just ate, or a virus that will pass. 

By the way, your dog is adorable!!


----------



## Tanya848 (Apr 27, 2010)

Molly's Mum said:


> I hope everything is okay with your puppy, my thoughts are with you.


Thank you, me too


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Kelley3204 said:


> why dont you just boil some rice and hamburger for him. I know it worked with Libbie and the other 2 dogs I did it for 4 days then eventually i added his hard food and then i added less and less rice and hamburger Just a thought.
> Gladto hear everything went good at the bets and hopefully what ever it is will pass really quickly


Sometimes it's not as simple as just rice and hamburger.


----------



## Tanya848 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kelley3204 said:


> why dont you just boil some rice and hamburger for him. I know it worked with Libbie and the other 2 dogs I did it for 4 days then eventually i added his hard food and then i added less and less rice and hamburger Just a thought.
> Gladto hear everything went good at the bets and hopefully what ever it is will pass really quickly


Thanks Kelley! I've heard beef is a bit hard on their stomach though? Maybe I heard wrong...I'm a bit of a newbie lol.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Tanya when Libbie was sick and i couldn't get her in right away, my vet and another vet both said to putting her on a bland diet of hamburger and rice will bulk her up and I only put a little bit of hamburger in not 2 cups only less then 3/4 cups


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, glad everything worked out well for you. Hopefully it isn't giardia, but I know even when you think you have got it beat it can rear it's ugly head again. 

If you continue to have problems with the receptionist, perhaps you can voice your concern to the vet. He may not even be aware that she is abrasive with clients. But that is your call!

The bland, prescription food sounds like a good idea. It's often high fiber and it does tend to help bind them up. Plus they love it - so it gets them eating again. Which is a plus.

One trick I learned (from experience) for collecting a stool sample, is to try to get the poop from the end. That is where the parasites shed the most. It's notoriously difficult to find giardia in stool samples! But my vet told me about this method for collecting.

Again, glad he's doing better! Sounds like you have a good plan of action with more diagnostic testing on the way (as a safeguard!)

Kim


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Tanya, I am the one who mentioned Giardia. Giardia is notorious for coming back...and is not caught on every fecal sample. So it still could be that even though a fecal sample comes back negative. If you pup comes back negative, yet still has bouts of diarrhea and blood in his stool, I would take another stool sample back to the vets to be sure. I had a foster puppy with it. She came to me cleared of Giardia after having a bout of it and about a month later needed treatment yet agaqin. She was fine for another month or so, then got it again when she went to her forever home. Its tough to get rid of, and sometimes it just takes time for their internal organs to mature so they can fight the parasite on their own. Good Luck and I'm glad Dougie's problem is not that serious.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad your pup is feeling better. Liquid poo is no good at all!



Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> One trick I learned (from experience) for collecting a stool sample, is to try to get the poop from the end. Kim


Which end? As it's coming out or just about done? (Don't mean to be a smart alek, but little chuckle aside, this would be good information). --My first smart alik thought was don't they all come from the end :


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

So glad everything worked out and that it wasn't something more serious! Hope your puppy gets to feeling better soon


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Glad your pup is feeling better. Liquid poo is no good at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Which end? As it's coming out or just about done? (Don't mean to be a smart alek, but little chuckle aside, this would be good information). --My first smart alik thought was don't they all come from the end :


 
LOL!!:bowl: You're right!!

The just about done end! I guess that final grunt pushes some of them out : Gotta love poop talk!

Kim


----------

